# Using Plain Blades



## Tesco Rambler (9 Jul 2013)

I am a complete newby when it comes to scrollsawing. I have an inexpensive Clarke 400mm (16") Scroll Saw Model CSS400B. Although I wrote to Clarke with this query they did not answer. On page 9 of their manual they mention part of their pin blade holder as "plain blade holder attachment". I wonder if someone could kindly explain to me how a plain blade with no pins attaches to this holder which looks like a 'U' shaped bit of metal attached (or more correctly is part of the regular pin blade attachment). Please use simple language and don't assume I know too much about scroll sawing. I am asking this question because I would like to use spiral blades which cut in all directions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## powertools (9 Jul 2013)

I have no first hand knowledge of your machine but I guess the U shape part has a slot in it and a pinch bolt across it.
The pinless blade goes in the slot and is secured by tightening the pinch bolt to close the gap.


----------



## Harrygary (9 Jul 2013)

Hi, you should have two little metal blocks with an Allen key in each side you simply undo one side and slide the plain end in and tighten up, the blocks should have a little bar which clips in under where your pin end blades go. Make sure when you tighten up the blades in the blocks that they are square . If you have no metal blocks you can get them on the Internet . So to sum it up connect first block to the bottom it just slides over then connect second block to the top then adjust your tension and make sure it's all square good luck


----------



## Tesco Rambler (9 Jul 2013)

Tesco Rambler":267m8pxc said:


> I am a complete newby when it comes to scrollsawing. I have an inexpensive Clarke 400mm (16") Scroll Saw Model CSS400B. Although I wrote to Clarke with this query they did not answer. On page 9 of their manual they mention part of their pin blade holder as "plain blade holder attachment". I wonder if someone could kindly explain to me how a plain blade with no pins attaches to this holder which looks like a 'U' shaped bit of metal attached (or more correctly is part of the regular pin blade attachment). Please use simple language and don't assume I know too much about scroll sawing. I am asking this question because I would like to use spiral blades which cut in all directions. Thanks in advance.





powertools":267m8pxc said:


> I have no first hand knowledge of your machine but I guess the U shape part has a slot in it and a pinch bolt across it.
> The pinless blade goes in the slot and is secured by tightening the pinch bolt to close the gap.





powertools":267m8pxc said:


> I have no first hand knowledge of your machine but I guess the U shape part has a slot in it and a pinch bolt across it.
> The pinless blade goes in the slot and is secured by tightening the pinch bolt to close the gap.


----------



## Tesco Rambler (9 Jul 2013)

powertools":yq1s6oa5 said:


> I have no first hand knowledge of your machine but I guess the U shape part has a slot in it and a pinch bolt across it.
> The pinless blade goes in the slot and is secured by tightening the pinch bolt to close the gap.



There is no slot in it. Perplexed.


----------



## Tesco Rambler (9 Jul 2013)

Harrygary":roiuo95u said:


> Hi, you should have two little metal blocks with an Allen key in each side you simply undo one side and slide the plain end in and tighten up, the blocks should have a little bar which clips in under where your pin end blades go. Make sure when you tighten up the blades in the blocks that they are square . If you have no metal blocks you can get them on the Internet . So to sum it up connect first block to the bottom it just slides over then connect second block to the top then adjust your tension and make sure it's all square good luck


  Nope I don't have them. Are these the ones you had in mind by any chance?
http://hobby.uk.com/power-tools/draper- ... piece.html


----------



## Dalboy (9 Jul 2013)

Did you get clamps like this http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-blade-clamp-for-awvfs-fretsaw-prod863377/ with the saw or are they chrome as in the picture here http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/css16v-16in-scroll-saw.


----------



## Reggie (9 Jul 2013)

Tesco Rambler/Dalboy, sorry to hijack this thread a little, I have a ferm scrollsaw that has the chrome pinned blade holder like the saw in the 2nd link, I'd like to replaced it with plain end blade clamps, any ideas? The axminster ones look like they'll do the job.


----------



## martinka (9 Jul 2013)

Tesco Rambler":1nl1949t said:


> Harrygary":1nl1949t said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, you should have two little metal blocks with an Allen key in each side you simply undo one side and slide the plain end in and tighten up, the blocks should have a little bar which clips in under where your pin end blades go. Make sure when you tighten up the blades in the blocks that they are square . If you have no metal blocks you can get them on the Internet . So to sum it up connect first block to the bottom it just slides over then connect second block to the top then adjust your tension and make sure it's all square good luck
> ...



Those are the ones usually supplied with the CSS400. They are made from 'monkey metal' and can break if too much tension is put on the allen screws. Ask me how I know.  The CSS400 was the first scroll saw I used and I ended up making a pair of new blade clamps out of mild steel. I seem to remember someone fitting the Axminster clamps to their CSS400. You might find the thread somewhere in this forum.

The CSS400 is no Hegner but it is a good solid and hefty cast iron scroll saw, including table.

Reggie, I am sure the Axminster clamps will fit your saw, either directly or with a little bit of filing.

Martin.


----------



## Reggie (9 Jul 2013)

Thanks Martin


----------



## martinka (9 Jul 2013)

Don't send the gang round if I am wrong.  If you want to send me a photo of the arms on your saw, with some measurements, I'll check the sizes against my own clamps. Same goes for Tesco Rambler.

Martin.


----------



## Tesco Rambler (9 Jul 2013)

Dalboy":3b2gj3jy said:


> Did you get clamps like this http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-blade-clamp-for-awvfs-fretsaw-prod863377/ with the saw or are they chrome as in the picture here http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/css16v-16in-scroll-saw.


Hi, no I got no attachments with the saw.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Jul 2013)

Have looked at the Instruction manual for your machine (CSS400B)and there is no mention of using pinless blades but the instruction for the CSS400 shows how to use the machine with pinless. So not sure if the two machines are the same but here is a link to the CSS400 http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...j4PqU6jhaF3WTrA&bvm=bv.48705608,d.d2k&cad=rja Look at page 8 and 9. the adaptors look like the ones that you linked to earlier http://hobby.uk.com/power-tools/draper-accessories/blade-clamp-holder-set-2-piece.html


----------



## martinka (9 Jul 2013)

Same machine, just it was sold both with and without the pinless blade clamps. Strange though that it seems to be the earlier model that sold with the clamps. Maybe they found out the same as me, that the clamps broke easily. 

I was talking to my pal just now and asked him about the clamps. He bought them seperately from the saw, from Machine Mart, and the ones I broke were the second set he'd had. The first set also broke and were replaced. 
Of course, there's the possibility that we are both heavy handed. (hammer) :mrgreen: 

Martin.


----------



## Reggie (10 Jul 2013)

Martin, the axminsters are worth a punt I think, there are some clamps that I can buy from FERM, they work out about the same price as the ones from axminster but the design is pretty poor, it appears to be a threaded tube, a couple of bolts and a hole in the middle for the blade to go into, from what I gather you need to make a bracket for it to actually be usable, I don't really want to play that game but the ferm pinned blade holder looks like the same stamped chromed metal design that's used on a number of the cheaper scroll saws, so if you reckon the axminsters will fit then I'm willing to take a chance and I won't hold it against you


----------



## Tesco Rambler (10 Jul 2013)

Thanks Dalboy I am going to get the Draper clamps. They should work, but for a tenner I have little to lose.


----------



## Harrygary (11 Jul 2013)

Yes this is the clamps I was talking about the link from hobbys good luck


----------



## amazilia (12 Jul 2013)

Please let us know how you get on, you're not the only one with a similar dilemma !!


----------



## martinka (12 Jul 2013)

I am sure that the Axminster blade clamps for the Jet JSS16 will fit, or can easily be made to fit, any of the cheaper Chinese sourced scroll saws. On some of them the original chrome bracket for pinned blades will need to be removed. If anyone wants to supply photos and measurements we can find out for sure and then this could be a pinned thread for next time it comes up. If anyone lives near enough to me I can even supply the clamps to try them. 

There's some Sheppach blade clamps which look to be better than the Axminster ones but I don't know where they can be bought. One guy even successfully fitted them to his Hegner, even though it rather drastically meant chopping off the end of the arms. http://stevedgood.com/community/index.php?topic=6303.0

Martin.


----------

